# لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس



## gana bity (26 فبراير 2013)

كورس كثافة الشعر

Show Details
*كيفكم يا أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا بنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات

أولآ :

اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله

بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري

وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه

والله على ما اقول شهيد .


ثانيآ


بعد ما قدمت لكم هديتى من حنة و زيت ندى ماس الهندى لفرد ونعومة الشعر لمدة عام

الذى حقق نجاح ساحق فى الخليج و الوطن العربى 

و بنــــاء على طلبتكـــــــــــــم ...

لشعر صحــــى ... قـــــــــــــوى ... طول حتى الركب ... لا يتقصـــــــــــــف

لا تساقط بعد اليوم ... لا جفاف ... وداعآ لشعرك القصير

مع عصارة تجارب و خبرة عــــــــــــــــــــــشر سنـــــــــــــــوات ...

أقـــــــــدم لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم...

كورس ندى ماس لتقوية و أطـــــــــــــــــــاله و نعومة الشعر








1 . حمام كريم مــــاس الطبيعي ...








بــــــــــــــــــــــــاى بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى للخشونة  

حمام كريم مـــاس يمنع تساقط الشعر نهائيآ و يقوى بصيلات الشعر

لأنه بخلاصة زيت كبد الحوت و دهن الثعبان و القواقع البحرية و
الخلطة السرية لندى مـــاس .

يستخدم بعد الشامبو لمدة نصف ساعة ثم يغسل الشعر جيدآ بماء فاتر
و يجفف ثم سيتخدم اخر خطوة فى الكرس .



2 . أعشاب ماس ...









تفيد سقوط الشعر و تقصيفه و تذيل القشرة و تنعمه .

3 . زيت ماس الهندى ...








التركيبة الرهــــــــــــــــــــــــيبة

الزيت المعجزة فى اطالة الشعر

العلاج الأمثل 

( للشعر الضعيف& الشعر المتقصف& للشعر الجاف& لعلاج بطء طول الشعر ).

من افخم أنواع الزيوت و أمبولات الكريتين المركزة بالأضافة الخلطة السرية لندى مـــاس .

بالأضافة أنه يلمع و ينعم الشعر .


4 . كريم مـــاس السحرى ...







يمنع تساقط الشعر و ينعم الشعر

لـــــــــــتنبيت بصيلات الشعر فى 21 يوم

و يجعله أنسيابيآ كالـحــــــــــرير 

(زيت شجر المارو الهندى&زيت كبد الحوت&زيت حبة البركة&زيت جنين القمح&الخلطة السرية لندى مـــاس)


5 . شامبو مـــاس ...








بالأعشاب و الزيوت الطبيعية 100% و البانثينول 

(فيتامين ب ) 

وداعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ للــــــــــــــــــــجفاف 

بخلاصة بذور الفواكة و النباتات الطبيعية و الخلطة السرية لندى مـــاس .

و يستخدم بعد الشامبو حمام كريم مـــاس الطبيعى .


ملحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوظــة


. يستخدم كورس ماس لمدة شهرين لتتم عملية تنبيت الشعر واطالته بنجاح .




و اخيرا

الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من


مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس


مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص



( السعودية 530 ريال - قطر 530 ريال - الامارات 530 درهم )-( البحرين 53- عمان 53 ) -(الكويت

40 دينار )( ليبيا 177جنيه- السودان 623جنيه) اليمن 30461(الاردن 100 - العراق 164371 )

- (تونس 220 - المغرب 1197- الجزائر 11046د)


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه






او

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة

الشارع

رقم البيت

رقم ص . ب

مندوبه ندى ماس 

*​Reply to:
Send


----------



## gana bity (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 مارس 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (7 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (14 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (29 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات


----------



## gana bity (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (14 مايو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (21 مايو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (4 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (7 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (28 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (4 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه .


----------



## gana bity (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لشعر ناعم وطويل الى اخر ظهرك مع كورس ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------

